# Marine radio - faint voices / clear tones



## FishHunter (Sep 8, 2004)

My lowrance LVR-850 did not turn two times in the last month and I found a blown fuse in the fuse box each time (in-line fuse was fine). When fuse was replaced the radio was fine both times. This week I turned on radio and no blown fuse, but different problem. I cannot hear anyone and I cannot hear the weather channels unless I put my ear right up to the unit and it is still virtually unrecoginizable but there. Antenna (8 ft Shakespeare) was up and looks fine. No noticeable worn wires. Most wires are inside conduit. If I am on weather channel, I push transmit button and get loud tone. Same if I change channels - tone is loud and clear. If I turn squelch all the way down (or up and in between), I hear no static. Volume has also been turned up, down, and in between to no avail. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------

